# Plans for Trough Feeders???



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone have a good drawing/plans/pics of a simple but sturdy trough feeder? Need to build 3.

I've seen some posted here before and found a couple with the search engine, but was looking for something I could prefab in the shop and haul to the woods for assembly.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 14, 2008)

What are you planning to use to build it. If your using something like a wood/plastic drum setup I would build the base and attatch the drum at home then cut the lumber for the roof and bury 4x4's to attatch the roof too otherwise you'll likely find it on it's side after a good windstorm.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 15, 2008)

i made one  couple weeks ago, out of wood,tin, and 1/2 of a blue 55 gallon plastic drum, i will take a pic of it this weekend for ya.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 15, 2008)

Much appreciated. 

We built 2 last year over on the west side of the state and was looking for a materials list/pics/plans of how others had done it.

We used 4x4's for the frame and 2x6's in a "V" to support half of a 35gal blue poly drum cut length wise. Sheet of 1/2" plywood cut in half for each side of the roof with aluminum sheathing that comes in a roll to cover it.


----------



## EastALHunter (Aug 15, 2008)

*These are the best I've seen....*

Steel frame, cypress manger style troughs, tin roofs.  The more slender, longer manger style troughs keep feed drier.

http://www.portlandhunting.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=161



Scout-N-Hunt said:


> Anyone have a good drawing/plans/pics of a simple but sturdy trough feeder? Need to build 3.
> 
> I've seen some posted here before and found a couple with the search engine, but was looking for something I could prefab in the shop and haul to the woods for assembly.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


----------



## camotoy (Aug 17, 2008)

here's a good pic of 1 of mine 

not hard to build at all


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 20, 2008)

SNH, here is the pic of the feeder i made about a month ago from re-cycled materials


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 20, 2008)

and here is one a friend of mine had made this week


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to All for taking the time to share, I genuinely appreicate it.

S-N-H


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 23, 2008)

as requested roof design for trough feeder


----------



## Thebody (Aug 24, 2008)

Not really hard to buils and keeps everything dry.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 5, 2008)

ran across some new plans today and thought I'd post the link in case anyone needs some winter projects:
http://www.aces.edu/timelyinfo/ForestryWildlife/2004/February/deerfeeder.pdf
Looks like the raccoons and possum would love it.
And one I drew up (excuse the shaky hand) for one made with a 55 gal drum mounted on a 4x4 post. Just dig a hole for the post, insert it in the ground with about 24 inches above ground. Bolt a piece of round plywood to the bottom of the barrel (or you can use a painted metal trashcan with lid) to add extra support on the bottom. Make 4 cutouts around the can or barrel about 4x4 inches  or 5x5, bending the top piece of metal outward to shield from rain. Add some camo tape along the sides to protect the deer's noses. Add a funnel inside. Bolt the entire container to the top of the 4x4 post. The bigger the barrell, the higher the post, the fewer pest critters can get to the feed. Use a tight fitting lid and clean regularly.


----------



## sweet 16 (Nov 5, 2008)

A sitting for about 6 coons.  How many shots to you get with coons eating your $8 bag corn.


----------

